

Show HN: Atmel AVR 8-bit Emulator in Rust and React - ferrarif545
http://realscout.github.io/avr-emulator/

======
kbenson
Cool. I've been sporadically spending time going through the microcorruption
game since I was clued into its existence a few weeks back when Starfighter
was on the front page, and find it really enjoyable (if frustrating much of
the time ;)

I haven't really had a compelling reason to pop into a gdb-style debugger for
over a decade (sice I was in college), but it comes back pretty fast. My
biggest problem is actually not letting my half-remembered knowledge from back
then keep you from researching what is really going on because you _think_ you
know what's happening.

~~~
chrisconley
Yep, Starfighter was definitely the inspiration for this.

It was super fun dusting off the cobwebs from my EE degree (over a decade ago
for me too) and diving back into Assembly.

~~~
nemesisrobot
Very cool! I've been working on the microcorruption CTF myself, and it
inspired me to work on a MSP430 emulator. From the newsletter that the folks
at Starfighter sent out a few weeks ago, emulating the AVR is tricker so kudos
to you.

~~~
chrisconley
Cool!

To be fair, we've only implemented 7 opcodes out of ~150 so far. But thanks!

~~~
Lerc
OK that makes me feel much better about mine. I have about 20 instructions
left to do.

------
Lerc
Cool. I've been slowly implementing instructions for a 8 bit AVR using Haxe.

A somewhat less than impressive display is at
[http://fingswotidun.com/avr/](http://fingswotidun.com/avr/)

I have wondered though, what is the IP status of implementing an instruction
set? I would like to think that it is something that should be freely
implementable for interoperability purposes, but then again the entire
Java/Android lawsuit thing makes me wonder if compatible interfaces are a
minefield in general.

